# Options for scheduling updates



## SirDucky (Nov 18, 2007)

It would be nice to have the option of when updates are going to start. Over Thanksgiving, the updates started around 9pm pacific and messed up my two prime time recording. Then the following day, same time frame - Tivo decided to start the update that read "could take more that an hour" right in the middle of prime time tv.

If would be really nice to give the option choosing update time to be when you are sleeping - maybe in settings section.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Updates are downloaded during the normal "phone home", but they aren't installed until 2:00am or the next reboot, which ever happens first. I've never heard of an update automatically installing at 9 pm.


----------



## SirDucky (Nov 18, 2007)

The Tivo Tech support called us a couple of days after we reported this issue. It had to due with the recent HD Tivo (with cable cards). Once the download update was sent, Tivo forced the "Critical" update immediatly instead of waiting until the middle of the night. It had to do with fixes that were critical to scheduling etc... so we were told this wasn't just something that just happened to us. Many subscribers had this same issue. What was so nice about the whole experience was #1 - we could understand the support people we were talking with. #2 - they esclated our concern to tier 2 for research and #3 they followed up with an answer to why this happened to us. That alone was confirmation to go back to Tivo (now that they have HD option).


----------

